# monitor PRs



## john_doe (May 7, 2010)

How to receive notifications on state changes and replies on specified PRs? Sometimes I don't even receive any mail on my own PRs or the ones I've replied. In such cases I may not reply in time and the PR may be closed before I even notice.

One can suggest filtering freebsd-bugs@ freebsd-ports-bugs@ 
aillists except they not always list followups and state changes. Not sure about IRC channels but I'd rather not use them, emails (even RSS) are more convenient.


----------

